# Question about no contact



## hank_rea

Ok....so, my ex wife tells me that there could be hope for a fresh start for us if I give her space and time so that she can forgive me for some of the terrible things I said to her after receiving my divorce papers. (she has also warned me that it will probably be a while) I've been doing no contact for almost 2 weeks now. I'm just wondering how strict I should be with it. Like, today she sent me a text saying that she is sending me something (it was to replace an item that she sent me that was damaged in shipping). Should I reply to the text with a "thank you" or should I just continue to cut all communication? What about when I receive the package? I just don't want to come off as an ungrateful a$$hole...I mean, I do want to reconcile with this woman at some point.


----------



## northland

Keep it to business only.

Respond with "ok thanks I'll be watching for the package and I'll send you a message when I receive it".

Leave anything even remotely personal out of it and under no circumstances, at any time will you ask her any questions such as "have you been thinking about us" or "how are my chances".


----------



## hank_rea

Sounds legit. That's what I'll do. Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fam06

hank_rea said:


> Ok....so, my ex wife tells me that there could be hope for a fresh start for us if I give her space and time so that she can forgive me for some of the terrible things I said to her after receiving my divorce papers. (she has also warned me that it will probably be a while) I've been doing no contact for almost 2 weeks now. I'm just wondering how strict I should be with it. Like, today she sent me a text saying that she is sending me something (it was to replace an item that she sent me that was damaged in shipping). Should I reply to the text with a "thank you" or should I just continue to cut all communication? What about when I receive the package? I just don't want to come off as an ungrateful a$$hole...I mean, I do want to reconcile with this woman at some point.


Just curious if you reconciled with your ex/wife? Going through something similar.


----------

